# Esta bien este pre stereo?



## DJ-AS (Ago 29, 2007)

Hola amigos, aquí nuevamente con otra consulta.
Después de tanto buscar encontré éste sencillo pre pero tengo mis dudas si realmente funciona.
En el diagrama figura V+ y GND, pero éste integrado funciona con +- y ahí es donde ya no entiendo nada.
Dejo el diagrama así le dan una miradita y si alguien tiene algo similar y probado, se lo agradeceré.
Saludos y gracias por todo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

Es un circuito de ganancia 10 con fuente simple (Por la configuracion NO necesita +-) andara perfectamente


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 29, 2007)

Fogonazo, estás en todas man, jejeje, suerte la de nosotros.
Muchas gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

No en todas, el del robo al banco en realidad yo no fui, estaba hay de casualidad  ! ! !


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 30, 2007)

Seee... seee... me dijeron que el de la pala y pico eras vos


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 30, 2007)

Me olvidé de preguntar: ¿Es mejor poner antes o después del Pre un preset para volumen? ¿De qué valor tendría que ser el preset?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2007)

A mi gusto lo mejor es un preset que ajuste ganancia y luego un potenciometro de volumen.
En tu circuito el preset seria de 100 K colocado en srie con R3 y otro en serie con R4 que en vez de 100 k deberian ser de 47 K.
El potenciometro de volumen (Doble) de 10 K logaritmico se conecta en la salida del capacitor C1/C2 y tierra

Preset= resistencia variable de ajuste previo, se ajusta con destornillador o herramienta especial, NO tiene eje


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 30, 2007)

Excelente Fogonazo. Y como bien dices tú, yo lo que necesito en realidad es manejar la ganancia, no el volumen, ya que al volumen lo controlo desde la pc.
Nuevamente, muy agradecido por todo.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 31, 2007)

Bue, Fogonazo, NO FUNCIONA!!! Tenía armado uno precariamente y con +12v no funcionaba, sí con +-12.
Hice la plakita con el preset que me recomendaste, y no sé si puse bien el preset (las conexiones) y éste ya no funciona ni con 12v ni con +-12v.
Dejo el diagrama adjunto.


----------



## DJ-AS (Sep 1, 2007)

Y efectivamente, el preset estaba mal puesto, ya corregí eso, y funca, solo ke tiene un zumbido  criminal. Ya lo probé con varias fuentes y lo mismo.
Algún consejo?
PD: Cuando el preset (cualkiera de los 2) llega a 3/4 más o menos, el sonido se corta con un ruido, y cuando lo muevo en sentido contrario vuelve a hacer el ruido y empieza a sonar.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 1, 2007)

retira  R9, allí esta el problema.


----------



## DJ-AS (Sep 1, 2007)

Y cómo controlo la ganancia de ese canal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2007)

R9 NO se conecta a tierra, solamente regula resistencia total en serie.
Solamente tienes que conectar 2 patas del PreSet, punto medio y un extremo, punto medio a R4 y extremo a C2.
Y la pala la tenia porque iva a arreglar el jardin del departamento.


----------



## DJ-AS (Sep 1, 2007)

Gracias por la explicación Fogo.
Era de esperarse que ahí taba el kilombo.
Si vivís en tucumán, tirá dirección que te llega un regalito (Fernet) 
Si no es Tuc... tendrás que seguir con eso de la pala


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2007)

¡ ¡ ¡ Por un Fernet casi cualquier cosa. ! ! ! , unas empanadas tampoco vendrian mal....


----------



## DJ-AS (Sep 6, 2007)

Ke lo parió, ya funca casi todo bien, el único problema es que tiene un pequeño ruido / zumbido.
No es la señal de audio, no es la fuente adonde está conectado (probé varias).
Que puede ser?


----------



## zopilote (Sep 7, 2007)

el ruido es causado por las pistas de cobre GND, que generalmente las hacemos gruesas pensando que  eso apantallara mejor, craso error, lo que tenemos que hacer es repartirlas en
racimos desde el condensador de la fuente  para desacoplar la inductancia.


----------------
   zopilote

No te dijo que mejores tu PBC, sólo que aprendas a comprenderla.


----------

